# micro aquarium



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ok heres my small aqurium with some wild comblai and 2 guppies and one betta:betta::fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Crycoman (Nov 18, 2008)

...I dont get it...


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

is it one of those microquariums or a rel aquarium thats just small? if so how big is it?


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry forgot the pics but its ony a 2 gallon one


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oi thats overstock for a 2g! U din't answer my question is it an aquababies microaquarium or a regular 2-gallon tank?


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4089><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=4089&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4091><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=4091&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

no its actully 5 gallon wron messure sorry


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

So how are the guppies and betta getting along so far?
:betta:


----------



## andrew13 (Feb 20, 2010)

Guppies and Betta?????
What?????


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

they are great thanks for ur intrest


----------

